# New Christmas Song



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I made this Christmas parody song when I was working in radio. It does have some bad language, which obviously had to be edited for radio but you guys are getting the original version.

Feel free to download this and add it to your Christmas music this holiday. Just remember NSFW.

It's called Stinky the Disgruntled Elf.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2016-12-24T19_30_31-08_00


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Unfortunately, some of the dialog was not discernable to my less than perfect hearing, but my dog loved it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sure can tell Squatch don't have a date for the night .... either that or the hooker has done wrapped up and left.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

That will be a holiday classic from now on out at the Inor household, along with the South Park Christmas tune posted on the orange site. Well done Sir!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ain't that some FUBAR funny shat? :vs_lol:



Sasquatch said:


> I made this Christmas parody song when I was working in radio. It does have some bad language, which obviously had to be edited for radio but you guys are getting the original version.
> 
> Feel free to download this and add it to your Christmas music this holiday. Just remember NSFW.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Sure can tell Squatch don't have a date for the night .... either that or the hooker has done wrapped up and left.


You forget I am a couple hours behind you. It was early when I posted it. Don't you worry about ol' Squatch. He got his stocking stuffed by a cute little elf.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

LMAO , That is cool . Thank you I saved it .


----------

